# Letting go of a young dog



## voodoolamb

My pup's seizures are continuing. He had a very bad one this morning. He hurt himself while thrashing around. My hallway had blood spattered practically up to the ceiling. Blood and drool everywhere. When he came out of it this time he was looking for a fight. He lunged at a shadow on the wall. 

His seizures almost always come in clusters. So he spends half the week knocked out on valium and thoroughly exhausted from the episodes.

The days inbetween are good. He's still my Mako. Full of shenanigans and always having my back. 

But, we can't keep doing this. I'm starting to think about scary sounding terms like quality of life. For both of us. 

But... he is so young. His second birthday is this spring. He is still just a pup. 

Today is just not a good day.


----------



## San

I just signed in to say (((((Hugs))))), I am so sorry you two are going through this =(


----------



## Deb

I'm so sorry! Hugs!


----------



## Muskeg

It's really hard, I have been there and I am still in deep mourning. Suddenly lost an otherwise totally healthy 2.5 year old. In your situation, if he is suffering, and has next to no good days, and is starting to be dangerous to you and your household, arghh, I don't know.

I'd probably want to fight and fight and seek out specialists and try whatever it took. But if all that still failed- and it sounds like it might have- you might have to let him go. My friend had a 3 year old lab with seizure disorder and the dog actually died at the vet during a seizure. I don't know- is that better or worse or??? 

None of these decisions are easy, not at all. Hugs, sister, and I so wish there was something I could do. One of the toughest things in these cases is realizing we actually can't do anything to help, except maybe relieve suffering, and let them go with dignity and love.


----------



## Dotbat215

That's really awful. I think you'll know what to do when the time comes. 

Positive thoughts from PA :hugs:


----------



## Sabis mom

Been where you are. Sending positive energy and many hugs. Anything you do is right for you both.


----------



## Suki's Mom

I am so sorry you and your boy are dealing with this. I wish you a calm heart and steady mind to make this difficult decision.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

So, so sorry Voodoo. Whatever decision you make will be right.


----------



## TwoBigEars

So sorry you and your pup are going through this. I lost a young dog a few months ago, and it's the worst feeling.


----------



## Hineni7

I am soo sorry... How horrible... Has the vet tried phenobarbital? I know Valium is a sedative, but pheno works well for seizures but you do want to check liver enzymes yearly.. Had a small dog with bad seizures and the phenobarbital kept them well under control... Just a thought (and a hope)


----------



## gsdsar

Hugs. I feel for you and know you will make the right decision for your boy.


----------



## voodoolamb

Hineni7 said:


> I am soo sorry... How horrible... Has the vet tried phenobarbital? I know Valium is a sedative, but pheno works well for seizures but you do want to check liver enzymes yearly.. Had a small dog with bad seizures and the phenobarbital kept them well under control... Just a thought (and a hope)


Yes. He was on phenobarbital for some time. It didnt do much to stop the seizures and he had horrible side effects. He has been switched to keppra and has been undergoing alternative therapies as well. 

This mornings seizure really spooked me.


----------



## voodoolamb

Thank you for your support everyone. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## zetti

Oh, I am so very sorry. Seizures are terrifying. The little Sheltie I had many, many years ago was epileptic, but pheno worked for him.

It's awful to have to consider putting a young dog down. Your heart must be in pieces right now.

Poor Mako, I can't even imagine how frightened he must get. He really is just a pup. This whole GSD thing can be so terribly unfair.

We're here if you need to talk. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

voodoolamb I am so sorry The seizures and his age make this so hard. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you and Mako.


----------



## ksotto333

I'm so sorry, I hate to imagine this. I agree with Sabi's mom, whatever decision you make is right. Hugs, positive thoughts to you all.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm so sorry, for you both. Like everyone has said, you'll do what's best, and we're here for you.


----------



## GypsyGhost

I'm so sorry for you and Mako. I wish peace for you, with whatever choice you make.


----------



## GatorBytes

voodoolamb said:


> Yes. He was on phenobarbital for some time. It didnt do much to stop the seizures and he had horrible side effects. He has been switched to keppra and has been undergoing alternative therapies as well.
> 
> This mornings seizure really spooked me.



What alternative therapies?
I only saw on the other thread CBD


What else? 


Has he been tested for lead poisoning?
Is he on any flea/tick/heartworm pesticides?
Google testing for toxic overload via fur sample.


----------



## GatorBytes

*Elements tested for:* Calcium, Magnesium, Sodium, Potassium, Copper, Zinc, Phosphorus, Iron, Manganese, Chromium, Selenium, Boron, Cobalt, Molybdenum, Sulfur, Uranium, Arsenic, Beryllium, Mercury, Cadmium, Lead, Aluminum, Germanium, Barium, Lithium, Nickel, Platinum, Vanadium, Strontium, Tin, Tungsten and Zirconium.


^^^
HairQ Test - for minerals and heavy metals


----------



## voodoolamb

GatorBytes said:


> What alternative therapies?
> I only saw on the other thread CBD
> 
> 
> What else?
> 
> 
> Has he been tested for lead poisoning?
> Is he on any flea/tick/heartworm pesticides?
> Google testing for toxic overload via fur sample.


Yes, he has been tested for heavy metals, including lead. No flea and tick or heartworm meds. He's also beet tested for tickborne diseases.

He is going for weekly, acupuncture and acupressure sessions. He is on cannabutter w/ added CBD oil. B vitamin supplement, Fish oil supplement, As well as an herbal blend that includes valerian, st john, chamomile, and passion flower (All under the guidance of my Holistic vet)

He was improving a bit, still had multiple seizures a week but almost al petites, but I did run out of the cannabutter 2 days ago. Black market item. I don't know if that was the key or not. 

This morning's seizure really spooked me. It was the worst one he has had yet.


----------



## shepherdmom

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Many years ago we lost a young dog to seizures. We did know the cause. She had a tick disease which we were fighting as well as valley fever. She was on all kinds of meds and we spent a lot of money trying to save her. In the end she just had a seizure she didn't come out of. It was heartbreaking. Our only consolation is I'm told that one doesn't know whats happening when one is having a seizure. I have heard that from humans who have seizures so I hope that holds true for dogs as well.


----------



## selzer

Sometimes it is helpful to take 5 minutes each night to write out a diary on his experience today. Type everything good and bad. Choose how long -- a fortnight, a month. Then read it in its entirety. And then you make the decision for, against, continue the diary. Sometimes while we are still working with various medications we just need the extra information to know whether or not the cost of experimenting is too hard on the dog. And sometimes we may need to see that all is not black, because those episodes are difficult to watch, and especially when there is lasting damage. 

I am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## voodoolamb

shepherdmom said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this. Many years ago we lost a young dog to seizures. We did know the cause. She had a tick disease which we were fighting as well as valley fever. She was on all kinds of meds and we spent a lot of money trying to save her. In the end she just had a seizure she didn't come out of. It was heartbreaking. Our only consolation is I'm told that one doesn't know whats happening when one is having a seizure. I have heard that from humans who have seizures so I hope that holds true for dogs as well.


Thank you for sharing your experience with me. I'm sorry for your loss

That's my biggest fear, he's going to go down and not come out of it. 

And thank you for your thoughts about what they are experiencing during the episodes. That certainly is a consolation.


----------



## wolfstraum

I am so very sorry - this is a no-win heartbreaker.... :'(

I knew someone who neglected to do the 1st year booster for distemper in a timely manner (12 months after the 3rd puppy vaccine) because they were trying to go holistic....when they did it, it was too late, after the first seizure started.....they did everything humanly possible for the pup - had insurance thank goodness...but he was finally definitively diagnosed with distemper. Theory was he had come across some urine or feces from an infected raccoon or fox in the neighboring farmers fields. There is no cure for it. They fought it with meds for about 8 months, seizure became less frequent for a while, but then back with a vengeance....and they made the decision to let him go. I think it was one of the hardest decisions a person has to make with a loved dog....but when there is no chance of a cure, and the seizures are so intense, the dog has such limited quality in it's life....

The greatest gift of love is to take the pain upon yourself and stop his suffering....

I am so so sorry <<<<hugs>>>>>


Lee


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

selzer said:


> Sometimes it is helpful to take 5 minutes each night to write out a diary on his experience today. Type everything good and bad. Choose how long -- a fortnight, a month. Then read it in its entirety. And then you make the decision for, against, continue the diary. Sometimes while we are still working with various medications we just need the extra information to know whether or not the cost of experimenting is too hard on the dog. And sometimes we may need to see that all is not black, because those episodes are difficult to watch, and especially when there is lasting damage.
> 
> I am sorry you are going through this.


This is such a good suggestion. I am dealing with a chronic illness in my senior dog and I keep saying I need to keep a diary of her symptoms and I keep forgetting but it is hard to sit down and say yes this is getting worse, better or the same when all you have is your memory of it. This would give you a concrete overview that is factual


----------



## voodoolamb

selzer said:


> Sometimes it is helpful to take 5 minutes each night to write out a diary on his experience today. Type everything good and bad. Choose how long -- a fortnight, a month. Then read it in its entirety. And then you make the decision for, against, continue the diary. Sometimes while we are still working with various medications we just need the extra information to know whether or not the cost of experimenting is too hard on the dog. And sometimes we may need to see that all is not black, because those episodes are difficult to watch, and especially when there is lasting damage.
> 
> I am sorry you are going through this.


Thank you Sue! This sounds like a wonderful idea. I'm going to do this for sure.

There is obviously no rush for a decision. This will definitely help I think.


----------



## Chip18

I am so sorry you are dealing with this! I cant even imagine what this must be like??? But ... I fully understand that when we are in the middle of dealing with a crisis with our dogs ... "we can't think??" We just go day by day and deal! 

But and I don't know maybe possibly in perhaps a last desperate grab for hope ... consider "Acupuncture???" I have no idea if that's an option for you or available where you or if it would even make a difference?? It's just something you may not have considered???


----------



## voodoolamb

Chip18 said:


> I am so sorry you are dealing with this! I cant even imagine what this must be like??? But ... I fully understand that when we are in the middle of dealing with a crisis with our dogs ... "we can't think??" We just go day by day and deal!
> 
> But and I don't know maybe possibly in perhaps a last desperate grab for hope ... consider "Acupuncture???" I have no idea if that's an option for you or available where you or if it would even make a difference?? It's just something you may not have considered???


We've been doing weekly acupuncture treatments. Considering doing twice weekly. He hasn't had seizures on acupuncture days.


----------



## Chip18

voodoolamb said:


> We've been doing weekly acupuncture treatments. Considering doing twice weekly. He hasn't had seizures on acupuncture days.


LOL ... I'm stunned amazed and impressed!!!!

Maybe possibly perhaps there is an answer in the "issue" on acupuncture days??? I have no idea ... it's just something??


----------



## Jenny720

Mako is so young I'm hoping for the best for you both. Time will tell I hope it will become on his side.Good to hear about the acupuncture pretty interesting. Wonder if something sets the seizures off or it is just random. I really liked the diary idea -it helps to weed out the patterns.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Sending hugs to you both during this difficult time. :hugs:

Moms


----------



## Magwart

I think you've already got a neurologist on your team, so that's someone with the expertise to research every weird, unlikely possibility after ruling out the easy stuff. Lean on that person for advice.

When dealing with major, possibly terminal illness, my past practice is to tell my regular (primary care) vet to be the quarterback on the team to coordinate our vet specialists, acupuncture vet, and others. I have a clear, honest conversation at the outset that his #1 responsibility is to tell me when it's time -- we fight like heck as long as it's fair to the dog, but this person's job is to tell me when we've lost the battle because sometimes the specialists can't do it.

Have you had a conversation with a neurologist about the possibility of a brain tumor here? 

This is so hard. I'm so sorry you are going through it.


----------



## voodoolamb

Magwart said:


> I think you've already got a neurologist on your team, so that's someone with the expertise to research every weird, unlikely possibility after ruling out the easy stuff. Lean on that person for advice.
> 
> When dealing with major, possibly terminal illness, my past practice is to tell my regular (primary care) vet to be the quarterback on the team to coordinate our vet specialists, acupuncture vet, and others. I have a clear, honest conversation at the outset that his #1 responsibility is to tell me when it's time -- we fight like heck as long as it's fair to the dog, but this person's job is to tell me when we've lost the battle because sometimes the specialists can't do it.
> 
> Have you had a conversation with a neurologist about the possibility of a brain tumor here?
> 
> This is so hard. I'm so sorry you are going through it.


Thank you for your response. 

We did an MRI at the end of November and the neurologist ruled out a brain tumor. As well as infection (no inflammation found).

The current diagnosis is "refractory epilepsy"


----------



## LuvShepherds

voodoolamb said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> We did an MRI at the end of November and the neurologist ruled out a brain tumor. As well as infection (no inflammation found).
> 
> The current diagnosis is "refractory epilepsy"


That is just so hard for both of you. Hugs to you and to your precious boy.


----------



## GatorBytes

voodoolamb said:


> We've been doing weekly acupuncture treatments. Considering doing twice weekly. He hasn't had seizures on acupuncture days.



Can you have the acupuncturist show you how to do acupressure (the specific points) so you can work on him at home the other days....and maybe talk to about gold bead implants. I think they work as a permanent stimulus.


----------



## voodoolamb

GatorBytes said:


> Can you have the acupuncturist show you how to do acupressure (the specific points) so you can work on him at home the other days....and maybe talk to about gold bead implants. I think they work as a permanent stimulus.


I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## carmspack

he metabolic state of the pet will also influence the brain and can secondarily cause seizures. If the brain doesn't get an adequate supply of oxygen and nutrients to fill its needs, the excitability of the cells may increase and seizures result. Thus low blood sugar or heart disease may cause seizures. Electrolytes (different salts normally present in the body) play important roles in brain function. Alterations of these electrolytes (particularly sodium and calcium) can cause seizures.

this portion taken from Canine Epilepsy Network

this may sound crazy but consider electro magnetic pollution , microwave, cell phones, base towers , high frequency technology.

at one of the health conferences I attended there was an equine vet who used magnetic wraps to great success .Science and history of magnetic therapySportInnovations LLC 

a person I knew did get a small size version for her dog --- looks like a horse blanket --- and it worked. Can't remember the product name . 

if you have time you may want to look into some other therapies. I understand and support and wish you the best no matter what decision you have to make.

sometimes releasing the dog is the best and kindest option.


----------



## GatorBytes

Yes Carmen! Re the magnetic therapy. I had taken G to a Chiro when he was exp mild/mod. lameness. she used acupressure during an adjustment. She pinpointed a spot on his rear thigh and put a magnet sticky there. It lasted days, (people kept trying to grab at it and say hey something is stuck on your dog, lol), but he left it alone and it seemed to give him more mobility.


----------



## carmspack

I had personal experience with pulsing magnetic therapy to help ease constriction after an accident . I couldn't lift my leg to step into a boot !

they work.


----------



## Irie

voodoolamb said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> We did an MRI at the end of November and the neurologist ruled out a brain tumor. As well as infection (no inflammation found).
> 
> The current diagnosis is "refractory epilepsy"


I had a wonderful dog who died from refractory/idiopathic epilepsy. I know how incredibly stressful, frustrating, expensive and heartbreaking this is for you.

Whatever may happen, just know that you love your dog and you tried. 

I highly suggest keeping valium at home to give to your dog. Ask your vet about it (it can be given rectally or intranasally).


----------



## LJak007

VooDoo, I am so sorry to hear this. I have been thinking about you and Mako over the last month or so and hoping there was some improvement, whatever the decision you make for Mako will be one of love and in his best interest. Sending love and big hugs.


----------



## newlie

Voodoo, I am so sorry. I wish I could think of something to say that would help, some suggestion or advice, but I can't. It sounds like you are doing absolutely everything possibe and people here are suggesting great ideas. I just wanted you to know I was thinking of you and will make a point of praying that someone will come up with a solution to help you and Mako in this struggle.


----------



## ausdland

Sorry to hear about your pup. I know acupuncture helps ppl with seizures. Hoping it'll resolve and you don't have to make that difficult decision.


----------

